# Pipe through sewer line or pipe wedged in sewer line?



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent my camera through this sewer line after clearing it for the second time. Found this going straight down the center of the pipe. It looks like a piece of PVC but i'm not sure whether it's going through the line or it's wedged in there either way it's getting dug up.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice find !
Congrats on getting to the real issue.
BTW, I seem to remember a thread here on the zone about gas lines being bored through sewer lines.

Be careful while digging.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Nice find !
> Congrats on getting to the real issue.
> BTW, I seem to remember a thread here on the zone about gas lines being bored through sewer lines.
> 
> Be careful while digging.


Thanks, and that was the first thought that came to mind when I saw it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I would call your local dig-alert first. If it's a utility they will find it.

Mark


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like its bored through to me. If its wedged thats a one in a million shot for it to be that perfect that far in. Be careful the locaters don't try to steal the job from you. Had it happen several times.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

It's only 3 feet deep, it's standing upward in the pipe and it's positioned at the transition from PVC to cast iron that's why I was thinking it might be a pipe wedged in there. But I will get the utilities located before I dig.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like some one going to be digging very soon.


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

iv'e seen broken cutter blades do that a couple times


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That does look like half of a 4x6 cutter blade when ya really look at it.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a nice line like that last year on a new build, turned out the rebar crew had driven a metal stake through my sewer main, was an ugly fix jacking up the radiant floor. The GC on that job was decent to deal with when he saw the issue up close and infront of him. Had no problems with him after that.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen lead do it, but that was under a house. To much lead when they were setting the flange I guess.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I seen on a new house a ground rod was driven through a gas line like that. No wonder the inspector wants a final pressure test even though it passed a month or 2 prior.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

It was a pipe wedged in the line at the joint between the Connection to the PVC and Clay. I ended up cutting the line three feet away from the blockage and ran my spartan 100 in plus a garden hose to remove some dookie on the pipe that was wedged in there next thing you know I send my camera in again and the pipe wasn't there..:laughing: My goal was to put a hook on the end of a piece of pipe and see If I can fish it out. Pipe passed into the street and couldnt find it from that point.. I ended up putting a two way cleanout back in.. 

Job completed and inspected..


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleared line...


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleanout installed..


----------

